# Josef Mysliveček (1737 – 1781)



## mnsCA

From Wikipedia: Josef Mysliveček (9 March 1737 - 4 February 1781) was a Czech composer who contributed to the formation of late eighteenth-century classicism in music. Mysliveček provided his younger friend Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart with significant compositional models in the genres of symphony, Italian serious opera, and violin concerto; both Wolfgang and his father Leopold Mozart considered him an intimate friend from the time of their first meetings in Bologna in 1770 until he betrayed their trust over the promise of an operatic commission for Wolfgang to be arranged with the management of the Teatro San Carlo in Naples. He was close to the Mozart family, and there are frequent references to him in the Mozart correspondence.


----------



## mnsCA

Josef Mysliveček Cello Concerto in C major played by Michaela Fukačová,
Virtuosi di Praga conducted by Oldrich Vlcek, Cadenzas by Michaela Fukačová


----------



## Pugg

*Remembering Josef Mysliveček (9 March 1737 - 4 February 1781)*





Myslivecek

Josef Myslivecek Violin Concerto in D major


----------



## JSBach85

It's been a long time I don't take part in a spanish forum of Early Music. There, it has been discussed whether Gluck Opera reform killed Baroque Opera and Rococo music and Classical Era opera were fairly inferior than Baroque Opera. While I agree with some operas, I disagree with others.

Myslivecek composed my favourite late eighteenth-century classicism opera, I may probably like it over Mozart operas:

*Motezuma (1771)*: Motezuma is an opera in three acts by Josef Mysliveček set to a libretto by Vittorio Amedeo Cigna-Santi that is based on legends associated with the Aztec ruler Moctezuma II. This opera belong to the serious type in Italian language referred to as opera seria. Motezuma was performed at the Teatro della Pergola in Florence on 23 January 1771. It was the second of the composer's three operas produced in Florence, in this case at a time of intense activity as a composer in the city.

The only complete video recording was made in 2011 in Znojmo. The video is officially available in the full length and HD quality with the Czech subtitles.

Motezuma: Jakub Burzynski
Cortez: Jaroslav Březina
Teutile: Tomáš Kořínek
Pilpatoe: Marian Krejčík
Quacozinga: Marie Fajtová
Lisinga: Michaela Šrůmová

Dirigent: Roman Válek
Režie: Michael Tarant
Scéna: Jaroslav Milfajt
Kostýmy: Klára Vágnerová
Choreografie: Pavel Mašek
Světla: Arnošt Janěk
Pyrotechnika: David Kubík
Orchestr: The Czech Ensemble Baroque
http://www.ebcz.eu

On Period Instruments






About The Czech Ensemble Baroque: "A professional ensemble dealing with historically informed performance of early music, was founded by Roman Válek, the conductor, in 1998 as a chamber orchestra originally designed for performing Renaissance and Baroque vocal - instrumental works. Today the ensemble consists of four parts: orchestra, choir, soloists and vocal quintet and its scope covers all genres of Renaissance, Baroque and Classicism. The members are professional singers and instrumentalists coming from the Czech Republic, Slovakia, Poland and Germany, presenting authentic period performances."

The reasons this is my favourite opera of its period: is lively, full of outstanding and powerful arias, colorful with a great variety of instruments. Reminds me the best of Vivaldi and Hasse operas but also Jommelli, CH Graun and the first Mozart Operas.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Super recording of his Flute Concerto. Depends if you like the coupling i imagine.


----------

